# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Përshkruaj forumistin paraprak me nje fjalë

## JehonaKryeziu

Ta shikoj c`po me thoni :P

----------


## goldian

shume mendjemadhe

----------


## Station

*I virgjer....*

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

Shakaxhi...

----------


## Besoja

Interesante në formulimin e temës dhe patjetër e bukur.

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Modest........

----------


## ganimet

Fantastike

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

I sinqert........

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

E embel...

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

Inetligjente. :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Gordon Freeman

E pamartuar....

----------


## JehonaKryeziu

Ait se ja gjejme dike,ksaj  :shkelje syri: 

Ideal (mbase kam gabuar qe ja dhashe Izit,hahaah)

----------


## King_Arthur

sensuale.............

----------


## ganimet

> I sinqert........


pse jo edhe (e )mir hahaha

----------


## stern

*E nderuar*

----------


## Gordon Freeman

> Ait se ja gjejme dike,ksaj 
> 
> Ideal (mbase kam gabuar qe ja dhashe Izit,hahaah)


(jo nuk ke gabu,mendoj se ti ke gabu me gango of singapor  :perqeshje: )

e Rahovecit

----------


## alem_de

Eine tolle Frau durch und durch !!!!!!!!!!! Respakt.(Stern )

----------


## stern

> Eine tolle Frau durch und durch !!!!!!!!!!! Respakt.(Stern )


*Wow faleminderit,me bere te skuqem me kete kompliment Alem
Gjithashtu je dhe ti shume i Respektuar*

----------


## padrilla

seksi dhe hot.

----------


## Ksanthi

pa grilla , haha

----------

